# gas fireplace problem.



## marcus22 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hello to all! new here and i love the internet forum world. i have used it many times for cars and motorcycles. now i hope to learn how to fix my fireplace with it.

so, I have a Dovre DV 425 NG fireplace. the issue is that it will not light the burners after the pilot is lit. the pilot lights fine and stays lit but when i activate the switch to turn it on, it doesn't light the burners fully.what i mean by not fully is I can hear it kinda light up a little but no where near the flames it used to be (logs are in the way but its very small flame). i replaced the thermopile and the new one reads 513mV with just the pilot and 211mV when turned on (good? Right?). i replaced the Millivolt control valve and still the same thing as before. the new millivolt control valve has wiring to bypass the thermocouple and the old one had checked out fine with the voltmeter so i don't think thats it. 

I don't like throwing money at this thing (who would?) so is there any other tests to do?

I'm thinking about checking the gas pressure but i don't have the manometer. anyone know where i can get a good one? 

and what would i do if the gas pressure is low? 

thanks in advance,

Marcus


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 30, 2014)

My guess is a blockage. Remove the logs & remove the burner.
Remove the burner orifice & see if there's a blockage behind it.


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 1, 2014)

i'd also think blockage, dang gas loving spiders!

we recently had a unit behaving similarly. the customers tech told her she needed a new valve, but she lost confidence in the tech and called us. So i arrived with a new sit valve and ended up just removing the burner and orifice, ran a piece of wire down the feed line and the stove worked great


----------



## marcus22 (Dec 1, 2014)

sweet thanks! i will check it tomorrow and post my results


----------



## marcus22 (Dec 2, 2014)

ok there was a blockage! spiders got in and built their webs in the line. cleaned it out and it works now! thanks all. 

one more question: when i took the burner off there was some insulation type foam on the burner. they were in a bunch of pieces just laying on the burner around they logs. with them out it definitely has more flame. any ideas to what they are for? decoration? 

thanks again!

marcus


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 3, 2014)

Probably Rockwool ember material, but without a pic it's hard to tell...


----------



## danimal1968 (Dec 3, 2014)

marcus22 said:


> ok there was a blockage! spiders got in and built their webs in the line. cleaned it out and it works now! thanks all.
> 
> one more question: when i took the burner off there was some insulation type foam on the burner. they were in a bunch of pieces just laying on the burner around they logs. with them out it definitely has more flame. any ideas to what they are for? decoration?
> 
> ...



Both natural gas and propane are essentially odorless in their natural state.  To alert people of leaks, mercaptan is added to make them smell like rotten eggs.  Many spiders apparently are drawn to the smell.

As for the "insulation type foam" does it look like the picture in this thread: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...ttom-of-my-gas-fireplace.136304/#post-1829181

If so, Daksy is right - it is rockwool used to give a glowing ember effect.  The owner's manual may have a picture telling you where it should be put.


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 3, 2014)

glad it worked out OP
a good reminder to all that is rarely the Valve!


----------



## marcus22 (Dec 3, 2014)

yep! Rockwool it is. 

is there any use other than cosmetic? like restrict flow. it seems i have a lot more flame than the years past.


----------



## marcus22 (Dec 3, 2014)

ok i have another issue. my fireplace will not adjust flame hight from high to low. the valve is exposed in the back of the fireplace so it is easy to see and turn the aluminum nob from high to low. it seems smooth and the valve is brand new! 

any ideas


----------



## Former Farmer (Dec 3, 2014)

You could put the spider back in the line.  Just kidding.

Did you replace the valve?  Is it the exact model that was in there previously?  Possible that the new valve's adjustment is not going low enough to see a height difference.


----------



## marcus22 (Dec 4, 2014)

Former Farmer said:


> You could put the spider back in the line.  Just kidding.
> 
> Did you replace the valve?  Is it the exact model that was in there previously?  Possible that the new valve's adjustment is not going low enough to see a height difference.



yes i replaced the valve and no it is not the exact same model. i understand what you are saying. when i ordered the new valve it listed other valves it replaces. my old one was on that list. hmmmm. guess the thing to do is swap out valves and see if that fixes my problem. 

thanks


----------

